# Pratt's Killer For Bed Bugs



## druggistnut (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is one I recently dug. First time I've had one. It's going on ebay tonight.
 Bill


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Bill,

 Nice one, sir. Is this a Kuhn numbered poison? Does it cross categories?

 Matt needs a photo, I think...




From.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 1, 2012)

Surf, my good man,
 You bring forth a valid point, one to which I had not previously familiarized myself with.
 What sayeth thee, O scholarly wizards of poisonous perils?
  Dost the impertinent bottle of Pratt's heretofore mentioned and contained, have a rightful place within the hallowed halls of said Kuhn confines?

 Is the Pratt's a poison?
 Bill


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 1, 2012)

It is a poison.  It's categorized as a Bug Bottle.  KX-15 is the number.   Cant say the value as we dont deal in them.  Book says scarce with a low value...but this info is really outdated.  Says it only comes in one size and color and you got it. [&:]  But again, this is outdated so I dont know what has been discovered since the making of the book.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 1, 2012)

The couple I have seen sell did pretty well.
 I havent seem a lot of them over the years. They are a bit outside my realm though.

 Dont think I'm buying the part about it not containing any poinsonous substances[]


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2012)

Last two to sell on Ebay brought $9.50 back in May and $44.44 back in 2009...


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, Stephen. I incorporated your info into the auction.

 I hope it does better than that, Jim. This is one of those bottles that I really didn't want to part with but I have started to draw the line. I have too many bottles.
 Bill


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Thanks, Stephen. I incorporated your info into the auction.
> 
> ...


 I hope it sells for 10X the high price I gave you Bill, there's not alot of them popping up on Ebay so they may be scarce, but that doesn't always equal $$ as you're well aware. I'll be watching and if it's listed and keeping my fingers crossed that two people MUST have it...[]


 Got the bottle today, thanks for that....


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 5, 2012)

> Got the bottle today, thanks for that....


 
 Welcome


----------

